# Got my new mice!



## lochsong (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi just picked up 2 lovely little ivory satin does from Kallan today. Gorgeous little things they are 

Have been named Biscuit and Crumble by my 4 year old! I can't tell the difference but he can apparently! :lol:

Quick question (probably a stupid question  ) - they seem happy and inquisitive enough but maybe a bit stressed from the journey. They are noseying around the cage but I keep finding them huddled together sleeping on top of the bedding rather than hidden away under it or in the wee house. My other mice always slept hidden away all cosy. Just wondered if they are maybe too stressed or is that normal for some mice?


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Congratulations on getting your new mice. Kallan may be able to tell you if they normally sleep on top of their bedding, otherwise I'd keep them somewhere quiet and I'm sure they'll soon settle into their new surroundings.


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello to Biscuit and Crumble! I have their mummy here Maisy!  I would let them both settle in to be honest. Mice need a good few days to get to know their new cage and new smells etc...

Their mum Maisy is a sweet little mouse and quite small, so I`m guessing her daughters are also small mice? I could`nt believe it when I saw how little she was compared to Rosie (pet shop mouse) and Betsy (bigger brown show type)!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Well done on your new additions! I had their mum Maisy here for a night but she seemed to do the same, just curled up for a snooze out in the open and a lot of the mice I have did the same when i first got them. It seems to be that they don't trust their cage setting for a few days :lol:


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

It may be that they are just getting used to things - they had made a stonking great nest out of newspaper that they slept in here!


----------

